# Poop eater



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

As the title suggests, my lovely little poo has decided that deer & goose poop is a delicacy (never other dogs though). How do I get him to stop doing this? He runs away when we try to get close, as he knows we are trying to take it away. He does the same thing with dead mice that he finds in the country.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

To a dog you just have to remember that poop is not disgusting it is a yummy delicious treat packed full of all sorts of essential minerals, vitamins and possibly healthy bacteria that are good for your dog's digestive system and general immunity.
Personally I prefer my dogs to have 'the consume' to 'the roll' in approach to poop.

That said I would prefer that they didn't.... and I also want to know why in some bizarre way I end up rating poop in order of disgustingness (to me) with rabbit poop being acceptable and other dog poop being totally disgusting.

So to stop the habit....
1. avoid areas that are liberally covered in poop or if you have to go round a lake where the shores are inch thick in goose poop keep Bear on the lead and constantly reward him for looking to you with little lumps of liver cake - much better than poo.
2. Distraction - work on Bear's love of balls and encourage play time when out on a walk - Dot would much, much rather play than search out and eat poop.
3. Choose to look the other way - what the eye doesn't see the heart won't grieve over. It honestly is natural for carnivores to eat the poop of herbivores. Make sure that you stick to a good worming regime and avoid kisses after walks when beards and mustaches may be covered in  Also if you do not react hwne he grabs a yucky lump of duck muck you are not making it even more attractive to him - because it is the start of a wonderful chase me game.
4 I know people who have tried going out before their dog and liberally sprinkling poops with chilli powder/ Tabasco sauce etc however I do not know anyone who has found this approach cured their dog of eating poop.
5 Train an amazing' leave it command - Renee posted a good video of this but I can't find the link. Maybe 2nd will be along with one soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Leave it linky  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEeS2dPpPtA

Agree with everything Marzi says even down the poo rating


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i know all about it ,,ginger eats rabbet poop.and as for the command ( leave it ) it will work on every thing ,even her toys .if i say leave it she will not touch it ..all but poop she does not even hear that command, i say it and she just keeps right on eating ..so you know what i gave up i just leave her go ,,she has never got sick from it and the vet says it won't hurt her and that all dogs do it sooo,what can i say just don't let her lick your face right after she comes in haa haa


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think that is the worst trait about my two- their obsession with poo. They roll in fox poo. I shout at them and clap my hands when they do it. They also eat deer poo, rabbit poo and cow pats. They know they're not allowed to as they quickly gobble it up while watching me out of the corner of their eye while I run towards them waving and yelling no at them. Goodness knows what other people in the park think of this mad woman shouting and gesticulating!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This will confirm to you all just how crazy I am but I have had a chance to wash a *lot* of poo lately (crusted on bucket bottoms and such) and fundamentally it is just not all that gross. In herbivores it is mostly flakes of grass bound with a little brown (what I assume is) bile. I bet it is teeming with nice healthy bacteria for their guts too. Think salad with a bit of probiotic sprinkled on.

In fact, if I should ever get stranded in the wilderness I bet I could live on well rinced, cooked deer poo for a good while.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

fairlie said:


> In herbivores it is mostly flakes of grass bound with a little brown (what I assume is) bile. I bet it is teeming with nice healthy bacteria for their guts too. Think salad with a bit of probiotic sprinkled on.


That's true, I didn't think of it this way.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes you are right, but please please don't say that when i'm eating Haa haa


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Fairlie, you are so funny. I have an image of you in the wilderness rinsing and cooking your deerpoo!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

tell me this why oh why does she have to rinse it .is she afraid it might have some dirt on it haa haa
yes she is funny. she keeps this place going strong


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm thinking the bile might be too strong tasting.  I often fantasize about having to make it on my own, lost in the forest. I've already constructed a tree house, in my mind, with just a hatchet, and imagine myself surviving on fish, deer poo, acorns and bullrushes.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Each one to his own fantasy fairlie! They must make them tough in Quebec!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i my self fantasize also , but I'm just a little different I fantasize about i'm in a big home with 5 butlers and 15 maids and two cooks .and a big swimming pool and every other bells and horns that go with it..and one big room that i just pile my dirty money in to be cleaned,,Haa Haa now how is that for fantasizing ,I think if your going to do it do it right HAAAAAA HAAAAAA


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lumpy you are crazy!  Do you have any idea of how many headaches come with that sort of staff and a big pool? Your stress levels would go through the roof. Ghandi (the skin one not the dog) died owning one bowl, a pair of glasses and sleeping mat. I am working hard to get down to 100 possessions total. It's so hard when Rufus alone has nearly twice that many.


----------

